# Adventsrätsel 2013 - Die Fragen und Antworten!



## Christine (1. Dez. 2013)

Einen schönen :advent1

Und somit kann es losgehen. Natürlich erst einmal mit den

*Regeln*

Die Regeln sind wie immer einfacher als die Fragen:

1) Das Lösungswort besteht aus 24 Buchstaben. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Begriff, 
der weitläufig durchaus mit Weihnachten zu tun hat und ein Kunstwort ist, d.h. der 
Begriff kann also nicht gegoogelt oder nachgeschlagen werden.

2) Die Lösung der einzelnen Fragen können aus mehreren Wörtern bestehen, wobei 
Leerzeichen bei der Ermittlung des richtigen Buchstabens *nicht* mitzählen.

3) Das richtige Lösungswort, *nicht* die einzelnen Lösungen, bitte per PN 
an mich, sobald Ihr meint, Ihr hättet die Lösung.

4) Das Lösungswort und der Gewinner werden frühestens am 25. Dezember bekannt gegeben, 
auch wenn schon vorher richtige Lösungen eingehen.

Liebe Grüße
Christine


Über das Rätsel plaudern könnt Ihr hier


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2013)

*1. Frage*

So - und nun geht es aber wirklich los. Hier ist die erste Frage:

*Der van der Vaart unter den Schokomännern?*

Der 3. Buchstabe ist der 11. des Lösungswortes!


----------



## Christine (2. Dez. 2013)

*2. Frage*

Die 2. Frage:



*In Oberammergau ein Fadengaukler?*

Wir brauchen den 9. Buchstaben an 7. Stelle im Lösungswort.


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2013)

*3. Frage*

Heute mal etwas schwerer: 

*Himmelskörper einer männlichen Kopfbedeckung? Klassiker unter den Weihnachtsleuchten!
Gibt es in weiß, rot und gelb für drinnen und draussen...*

Wir suchen den 5. Buchstaben, er steht im Lösungswort an 18. Stelle!


----------



## Christine (4. Dez. 2013)

*4. Frage*

Heute ist es ganz leicht:

*Sie geht heute in den Obstgarten...*



Der 1. Buchstabe gehört an die 9. Stelle des Lösungswortes!


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2013)

*5. Frage*

Na, gestern war es doch einfach, oder? Heute wird es auch nicht schwerer.

*Dafür wird die Kirche schon mal zum Theater...?*

Wir suchen den 12. Buchstaben, der an Position 21 des Lösungswortes gehört.


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2013)

*6. Frage*

Heute was gaaaanz leichtes:

*So gut geputzt wie heute ist er wohl sonst nie...
*
Den 7. Buchstaben an Position 15 des Lösungswortes!


----------



## Christine (7. Dez. 2013)

*7. Frage*

Heute werden wir mal international:

*Bei uns heißt er schlicht Schneemann - wie nennen ihn die Amerikaner? (zwei Worte)*

Der 6. Buchstabe gehört an die Position 13 !


----------



## Christine (8. Dez. 2013)

*8. Frage*

Uff, doch noch - ich dachte schon, ich schaffe es heute nicht:

*Was verbindet Gizeh mit Annaberg?*

Der 3. Buchstabe ist der letzte des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (9. Dez. 2013)

*9. Frage*

Wie die Zeit vergeht. Heute schon die neunte Frage:

*Klassischer Weihnachtsbaumschmuck - in der Originalausführung leider nicht sehr umweltfreundlich...*

Der 1. Buchstabe kommt an Position 16 des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2013)

*10. Frage*

Heute befassen wir uns mit Brauchtum:

*Halbparasit zur Förderung zwischenmenschlicher Beziehungen?
*
Der 3. Buchstabe ist der 3. Buchstabe.


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2013 - Die Fragen!*

Heute werden wir wieder international:

*Nicht kuschelig - isländisches Weihnachtshaustier?*

Der 6. Buchstabe an Position 22 des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (12. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2013 - Die Fragen!*

Die letzte Frage vor der Halbzeitpause:

*Am Mittelmeer ein Zeitvertreib für Rentner, 
in Holland baut man damit bunte Bilder in großen Hallen
und wir essen sie zur Weihnachtszeit einfach auf.
*
Der 9. Buchstabe gehört an Position 23.


----------



## Christine (13. Dez. 2013)

*13. Frage*

Huu - Freitag, der 13. - das soll uns nicht schrecken. Wir machen trotzdem weiter.

*Zählhilfe - nicht nur für Kinder!*

Der 8. Buchstabe ist der 8. Buchstabe


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2013)

*14, Frage*

Heute machen wir es mal ein bisschen schwerer:

*Natürlicher Baumschmuck - auch bei winterlichen Gartengästen heiß begehrt!
*
Der 8. Buchstabe gehört an Position 10 des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2013)

*15. Frage*

Einen schönen 3. Advent wünsche ich Euch! Hier ist die 15. Frage:

*Was haben Kochlöffellecker, Topfschaber und Fleischkraller gemeinsam? Sie sind …*

Der 10. Buchstabe bitte an Position 2.


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2013)

*16. Frage*

Heute üben wir schon mal für den Weihnachts-Chor:

*Morgen, Kinder, wird’s was geben,
Morgen werden wir uns freun;
Welch ein Jubel, welch ein Leben
Wird in unserm Hause sein!
Einmal werden wir noch wach,
Heißa, dann ist ...?*

Den 7. Buchstaben bitte an Position 4!


----------



## Christine (17. Dez. 2013)

*17. Frage*

Heute noch mal etwas schwieriger:

*Flammkuchen, Sauerkraut und - ja - auch der Weihnachtsbaum kommen aus dem...?*

Der 1. Buchstabe an Position 17 des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (18. Dez. 2013)

*18. Frage*

Heute mal eine Frage für die Jungs:

*Damit lockt man auch den Papa auf den Weihnachtsmarkt
…besonders unter Androhung von Waffengewalt!*

Der 4. Buchstabe an Position  5 des Lösungwortes!


----------



## Christine (19. Dez. 2013)

*19. Frage*

Heute geht es um einen wichtigen Bestandteil des Festes:

*Kartoffeln auf dem bunten Teller? Diese schon!
*
Der 16. Buchstabe an Position 6.


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2013)

*20. Frage*

Gehört auf jeden Fall dazu:

*Es ist genauso beliebt wie Marzipan, oft kommen sie auch zusammen, kalorientechnisch liegt es aber vorn...*

Der 2. Buchstabe gehört an Position 14!


----------



## Christine (21. Dez. 2013)

*21. Frage*

Leicht:

*Heute ist einer von diesen Tagen, da versuchen alle, noch die letzten …… zu kaufen. 
Na diese Dinger, die man unter den Baum legt.*

Den 5. Buchstaben bitte an Position 19!


----------



## Christine (22. Dez. 2013)

*22. Frage*

Einens schönen 4. Advent 



*Regionale Farbblindheit? Im Norden Rot, im Süden… 
klassisches Gemüse zum Weihnachtsbraten - wir suchen die südliche Variante!*

Der 3. Buchstabe gehört an Position 20.


----------



## Christine (23. Dez. 2013)

*23. Frage*

Vorletzte Frage:

*Glühwein auf skandinavisch - für Weihnachten im Norden ein absolutes Muss!*

Den 5. Buchstaben an Position 1.


----------



## Christine (24. Dez. 2013)

*24. Frage*

Frohe Weihnachten, denn 

*heute, am 24. Dezember, ist .....*

Der 11. Buchstabe an Position 12 und damit sollte alles klar sein!


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2013)

*Die Antworten - Teil 1*

*Es ist soweit - hier kommen die Antworten:*

*Der van der Vaart unter den Schokomännern?*

S	i	n	t	e	r	k	l	a	a	s


*In Oberammergau ein Fadengaukler?*

H	a	m	p	e	l	m	a	n	n


*Himmelskörper einer männlichen Kopfbedeckung? Klassiker unter den Weihnachtsleuchten!
Gibt es in weiß, rot und gelb für drinnen und draussen...*

H	e	r	r	n	h	u	t	e	r	  	S	t	e	r	n


*Sie geht heute in den Obstgarten..,*

B	a	r	b	a	r	a


*Dafür wird die Kirche schon mal zum Theater...?*


K	r	i	p	p	e	n	s	p	i	e	l


*So gut geputzt wie heute ist er wohl sonst nie...
*

S	t	i	e	f	e	l


*Bei uns heißt er schlicht Schneemann - wie nennen ihn die Amerikaner? (zwei Worte)*

J	a	c	k	  F	r	o	s	t


*Was verbindet Gizeh mit Annaberg?*

P	y	r	a	m	i	d	e	n


*Klassischer Weihnachtsbaumschmuck - in der Originalausführung leider nicht sehr umweltfreundlich...*

L	a	m	e	t	t	a


*Halbparasit zur Förderung zwischenmenschlicher Beziehungen?
*

M	i	s	t	e	l


*Nicht kuschelig - isländisches Weihnachtshaustier?*

J	u	l	k	a	t	z	e


*Am Mittelmeer ein Zeitvertreib für Rentner, 
in Holland baut man damit bunte Bilder in großen Hallen
und wir essen sie zur Weihnachtszeit einfach auf.
*

D	o	m	i	n	o	s	t	e	i	n	e


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2013 - Die Fragen!*

*Zählhilfe - nicht nur für Kinder!*

A	d	v	e	n	t	s	k	a	l	e	n	d	e	r


*Natürlicher Baumschmuck - auch bei winterlichen Gartengästen heiß begehrt!
*

T	a	n	n	e	n	z	a	p	f	e	n


*Was haben Kochlöffellecker, Topfschaber und Fleischkraller gemeinsam? Sie sind …*

J	u	l	g	e	s	e	l	l	e	n


*Morgen, Kinder, wird’s was geben,
Morgen werden wir uns freun;
Welch ein Jubel, welch ein Leben
Wird in unserm Hause sein!
Einmal werden wir noch wach,
Heißa, dann ist ...?*

W	e	i	h	n	a	c	h	t	s	t	a	g


*Flammkuchen, Sauerkraut und - ja - auch der Weihnachtsbaum kommen aus dem...?*

E	l	s	a	s	s


*Damit lockt man auch den Papa auf den Weihnachtsmarkt
…besonders unter Androhung von Waffengewalt!*

G	l	ü	h	w	e	i  n     (mit Schuss)


*Kartoffeln auf dem bunten Teller? Diese schon!
*

M	a	r	z	i	p	a	n	k	a	r	t	o	f	f	e	l


*Es ist genauso beliebt wie Marzipan, oft kommen sie auch zusammen, kalorientechnisch liegt es aber vorn...*

N	o	u	g	a	t


*Heute ist einer von diesen Tagen, da versuchen alle, noch die letzten …… zu kaufen. 
Na diese Dinger, die man unter den Baum legt.*

G	e	s	c	h	e	n	k	e


*Regionale Farbblindheit? Im Norden Rot, im Süden… 
klassisches Gemüse zum Weihnachtsbraten - wir suchen die südliche Variante!*

B	l	a	u	k	r	a	u	t

*Glühwein auf skandinavisch - für Weihnachten im Norden ein absolutes Muss!*

G	l	ö	g	g

Frohe Weihnachten, denn 

*heute, am 24. Dezember, ist .....*

H 	e	i	l	i	g	a	b	e	n	d


Und das Lösungswort lautet:

*G	e	s	c	h	e	n	k	b	a	n	d	r	o	l	l	e	n	h	a	l	t	e	r*


*Die erste richtige Lösung kam wieder von Kai (Kuni99) *
Der einzige Mann, der versteht, wie ich denke  Kai, bist Du schon verheiratet?  

*Aber auch Lotta, Mandy und Petra (Stadtkind) haben die Lösung gefunden - herzlichen Glückwunsch. *

Die restlichen Herren der Schöpfung schwächeln ein wenig


----------



## Dr.J (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2013 - Die Fragen!*


----------

